# A very technical build - PART II



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

:wave:

I'm back! Here is my second technical build, aptly named "A very technical build - PART II"
I kept the naming the same because i am keeping almost the same basic concept of a trunk layout, just adding a few tweaks here and there based on stuff i liked and didn't like from the first setup; and yes there were a few things that i didn't like.....

First build for the new guys reading: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5238122-A-very-technical-build

Problems with the first build:
- Hard to get at relays
- Wasn't very "showy"
- didn't actually get around to the subwoofer & amp install so it will be documented here
- Tight for wiring
- Lines under car need to be protected a bit more for my liking in these Canadian winters
What I wanted to add/change:
- Change location of water trap (1)
- Add water trap before the buffer tank (3)
- Add another OB2 compressor (2)
- Move the compressors closer to the tank (4)
- Add more storage room for air tools, spare parts and on the road fix it solutions for ease of road trips (6)
- Make it so that i can drain the water traps and tank without having to air out at all


















So to resolve all of the above issues/wants i devised a plan (as usual )
*Framing system*
- Change frame mounting for compressors
- Lower 3 gallon buffer tank and compressors enough so that i could fit a 3” tall floor compartment for storage right above the tank and compressors
- Move the compressors forward on the frame a bit
- Install shut off valve between tanks where the original water trap was located (1)
*5 Gallon airtank box*
- Add water trap between tank and manifold (7)
- Make false floor to hide all wiring and plumbing for showing off the tank from back seats (keep in mind that there is a false wall hiding the 5 gallon tank from the trunk)
- Add inflation valve to tank just incase something happens
*Electrical Connection Box*
- Add extensions for compressor relays, cutout through wall so they are accessible from the trunk electrical box instead of below the false floor behind the air tank
- Add amplifier for sub

Okay so here is where the fun begins......









Installed removable connection points (will be moved to the bottom of the frame) so that they can be easily replaced. Needed for the increased weight of all the compressors. They are probably 100lbs for all 3 of them with the frame, good thing i have e-level!









Drain valve on the bottom of the tank with ball valve – easy to drain and will be routed directly out of the trunk through the bottom









Compressors and tank closer together and top at around the same height









Frame redesigned, built, but not fitted in the car yet










Keep looking for updates!
opcorn:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

wow! you are running 3 ob2s  :bow:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

can't wait to see the outcome this time! I know *Ben from RI* had some trouble battery/alternator wise when he ran 3 vlairs, is the power used by these more efficient or do you have plans to support the power consumption. I never thought it would be a problem, but maybe its just a myth / weird coincidence.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ericshell said:


> can't wait to see the outcome this time! I know *Ben from RI* had some trouble battery/alternator wise when he ran 3 vlairs, is the power used by these more efficient or do you have plans to support the power consumption. I never thought it would be a problem, but maybe its just a myth / weird coincidence.


200A alternator from EA :thumbup::thumbup:
It is a DEFINITE if you are going to be running more than 1 of them since the amp draw on each is 35A


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> 200A alternator from EA :thumbup::thumbup:
> It is a DEFINITE if you are going to be running more than 1 of them since the amp draw on each is 35A


thats great info to know :thumbup::thumbup:. Does that alternator swap right in as well?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ericshell said:


> thats great info to know :thumbup::thumbup:. Does that alternator swap right in as well?


Yeah it is a direct bolt on replacement, he makes them custom for what you want. This one i have is 200A @1200rpm and 150A at idle (750rpm)


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

I just posted this in dean's thread as well but you should definitely take a video for the refill cycle from low and from empty. I'm curious to see how insanely fast it will be haha.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes i :heart: your builds. Could you share how your wiring the three comps? everywhere i looked i have only seen dual diagrams, just curious. 

opcorn:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> yes i :heart: your builds. Could you share how your wiring the three comps? everywhere i looked i have only seen dual diagrams, just curious.
> 
> opcorn:


i will do up complete plumbing and wiring diagrams including my self latching automatic resetting relays and turn off switches for the compressors :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

how much did that alt run you if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

:thumbup: love that this is back


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

opcorn:can't wait to see more


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

sweet! I really wanna redo my trunk. Looks ****ing horrid! Can't wait to see yours:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey, Mech, I'd also like to know where you got that alt from (Excessive Amperage?), since I want to go bigger than stock at some point.

Glad to see you're back in the trenches, BTW.

EDIT, nevermid, I just saw the Excessive AMperage sticker on the pic of the alt you took. Duh.:facepalm:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Super nice build! Really like the noise isolation setup. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> how much did that alt run you if you don't mind me asking.


Give EA a call and they will give you a quote :thumbup:



baggedug said:


> :thumbup: love that this is back


 Me tooooooooooooooooooooooo



joebags said:


> opcorn:can't wait to see more


:thumbup::thumbup:



BlackRadon said:


> sweet! I really wanna redo my trunk. Looks ****ing horrid! Can't wait to see yours:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Let me know and i might be able to help you out if you are ever in Calgary



John Reid said:


> Hey, Mech, I'd also like to know where you got that alt from (Excessive Amperage?), since I want to go bigger than stock at some point.
> 
> Glad to see you're back in the trenches, BTW.
> 
> EDIT, nevermid, I just saw the Excessive AMperage sticker on the pic of the alt you took. Duh.:facepalm:


:laugh:



aVWGTIguy said:


> Super nice build! Really like the noise isolation setup. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> yes i :heart: your builds. Could you share how your wiring the three comps? everywhere i looked i have only seen dual diagrams, just curious.
> 
> opcorn:


As promised a full plumbing and wiring schematic, any questions just ask.

*WIRING*

Okay i have decided to do some funky unnecessary wiring here to gain what i feel is a freakin fantastic functionality. Functionality goes as such:
- Turn on car
- Car will raise automatically due to e-level
- Press kill switch to shut off each compressor individually (or maybe all 3, haven't decided yet)
- Compressor will stay off until button is pressed or car is turned off
- If button is in the ON position (working/not lit up) when the car is turned off the switch remains in the same position
- If the button is in the OFF position (not working/yellow light showing) when the car is turned off it automatically resets itself so that when you start the car the compressors will turn on again. 

This auto-resetting is fantastic for if you have just a plain toggle switch and forget to switch it back on and all of a sudden you have zero pressure in your tank. The buttons are OEM Euro switches just like the following "funk" switches found on graeme86's webpage http://www.users.on.net/~graeme86/funk/funk.html 
They have a brilliant mounting spot that is out of the way and will look extremely OEM.

The wiring diagram is entirely complete except for the wiring of the actual button which is just three lines on my schematic. Here is the internal schematic, just connect 4 and 6 to grounds, 3 to your dimmer switch, 1 and 2 to splice between your line that you want to activate, and 5 from the SPDT relay NO port (87a). This SPDT relay is used purely to get the yellow light to activate when the compressors are in the OFF position and not working, which is the way i want it


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

you are one serious dude:thumbup: im inopcorn:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Ahh, it's so nice to see someone doing an install that actually PLANS AHEAD as opposed to winging it, like many of the build threads on the Vortex seem to imply (I could be wrong, just an observation via the internet).

Yeah, making diagrams/CAD drawings can take longer, but it also causes less headaches or rebuilds. 

Well done, sir.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking good! When can we expect SS hardlines?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looking good! When can we expect SS hardlines?


when he buys the stainless, i will lend him my bender


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

tonyb2580 said:


> you are one serious dude:thumbup: im inopcorn:


Glad i impressed you :thumbup:



John Reid said:


> Ahh, it's so nice to see someone doing an install that actually PLANS AHEAD as opposed to winging it, like many of the build threads on the Vortex seem to imply (I could be wrong, just an observation via the internet).
> 
> Yeah, making diagrams/CAD drawings can take longer, but it also causes less headaches or rebuilds.
> 
> Well done, sir.


I totally agree, planning is one of my favorite parts, the other favorite part is building it 



arethirdytwo said:


> Looking good! When can we expect SS hardlines?


Honestly i don't think i will ever do hardlines on this setup, just with the way it is designed flexible lines are much better because of the vibrations. The vibration frame will be moving slightly so hardlines to my completely stationary tank might not be the best idea, but you never know in the future :thumbup:



martin13 said:


> when he buys the stainless, i will lend him my bender


No deal, you will be enlisted to do the actual bending


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Well this is great! IN opcorn:

:thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I gotta ask about the three comps though... I know why... but why?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> I gotta ask about the three comps though... I know why... but why?


Well here were the reasons behind getting another:
- Never heard of anybody with a VW having 3 OB2's so i wanted to be unique
- I had the extra room in my trunk if i redesigned my frame
- I had some extra amperage to play with seeing as i had an upgraded alternator already (150A at idle, so say 130 to play with so we don't run full tilt, ~20A for car functions at any one given time, that leaves 110A for compressors. 35A * 3 = 105A so it is just enough). I would need to upgrade my alternator even further to a 250A/190A idle to accomodate another compressor so it just isn't worth it.
- This way my fill time is virtually non-existent
- With this proven silencing method the compressors are silent while running so i can run as many as i want without negative side effects
- The faster the fill time the less it will start to kill my battery actually, this way my alternator can keep up to the filling and it won't start deep cycling my OEM battery, which it would if i was running it for 5 minutes or so
- Plus it fills up the trunk space nicely


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL. I mean I would take three but I have a show car 

Any in car audio? I'd love to hear how quiet these are, I think I may run isolators and move my comps into the interior.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> LOL. I mean I would take three but I have a show car
> 
> Any in car audio? I'd love to hear how quiet these are, I think I may run isolators and move my comps into the interior.


You don't want to have three beautiful compressors showing in a show car?? 

I am just putting a simple head unit in to wire up to the monsoon speakers and amp and put in a small 10" directed audio 300W rms sub and amp in a nice sealed box for a bit of crisp bass. Will run off the other fuse I have in the trunk distribution block. The amp fits in the electrical box section of the build


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> You don't want to have three beautiful compressors showing in a show car??
> 
> I am just putting a simple head unit in to wire up to the monsoon speakers and amp and put in a small 10" directed audio 300W rms sub and amp in a nice sealed box for a bit of crisp bass. Will run off the other fuse I have in the trunk distribution block. The amp fits in the electrical box section of the build


I think he was talking about audio clips of the comps running from inside the cabin :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bingo. All the work on my car and ICE is all factory. Ended up growing out of that phase. I'd just love to hear in-car noise level.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

LOVE LOVE the FUNK button idea, i need this in my life, I hate when the compressor kicks in while waiting for the glow to warm up and then turn off and on when firing the engine :banghead:

Let me know how it goes and I'll most likely do the same :thumbup::thumbup:

EDIT: that guy is asking for $45 shipped for the FUNK button :sly:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I was going to run the mini funk button with a relay. I am still trying to decide on the fine details of it though. I am gonna have to step my game up though after seeing how you throw down.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> I think he was talking about audio clips of the comps running from inside the cabin :thumbup:


Ah gotcha. I must have totally read it wrong.



arethirdytwo said:


> Bingo. All the work on my car and ICE is all factory. Ended up growing out of that phase. I'd just love to hear in-car noise level.


I don't think that the compressors would be great for inside the cabin, they would be noisy for that. But with the vibration dampening and double layers of airborne sound absorber it is quiet in the cabin with the comps mounted in the spare wheel well.



kilimats said:


> LOVE LOVE the FUNK button idea, i need this in my life, I hate when the compressor kicks in while waiting for the glow to warm up and then turn off and on when firing the engine :banghead:
> 
> Let me know how it goes and I'll most likely do the same :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: that guy is asking for $45 shipped for the FUNK button :sly:


Yeah thats what i got from him too.....BUT screw it i am going to do it anyways 
You can actually use any momentary push button with the wiring diagram that i gave you and just wire in an LED for an on or off indicator :thumbup::thumbup:



Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I was going to run the mini funk button with a relay. I am still trying to decide on the fine details of it though. I am gonna have to step my game up though after seeing how you throw down.


It's not a competition, it's always nice to have something unique though :thumbup:
Even if you do the same thing not very many people have done it at all so it will still be really unique especially at local shows :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

I must admit when it comes to wiring/electronic' i just almost freeze up and don't even know where to start. Its kinda hard to explain the feeling but its so damn stupid! That funk button idea is great! Can't wait for some more progress:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

BlackRadon said:


> I must admit when it comes to wiring/electronic' i just almost freeze up and don't even know where to start. Its kinda hard to explain the feeling but its so damn stupid! That funk button idea is great! Can't wait for some more progress:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Well if you ever have any questions let me know and i would be more than willing to help ya out 



[email protected] said:


> Looking good


Thanks Will, hopefully i get more work on it done soon



In other news I got a 20% raise at work plus a big bonus so wheels got ordered :thumbup::thumbup:
Not getting the 9.5 Miro's like i originally anticipated, going for something a bit more classy and a bit less showy. And only a select few people know what wheels they are so no spreading the word around


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Figured this is an appropriate picture for the build

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Instead of working on the airride this weekend i did a few "supporting mods" and got rid of the stock radio for a head unit from my old jetta, and old astro van, however it still works. Circa ~1998 

Airride frame is going to get mounted this week, as well as a bit of wiring


----------



## streetuner (Feb 20, 2012)

best write up ever! i love to see planning with such organization:beer:, it definitely makes me feel inspired to get started on my build. and what do you plan on using to protect the airlines from the harsh canadian winters?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

streetuner said:


> best write up ever! i love to see planning with such organization:beer:, it definitely makes me feel inspired to get started on my build. and what do you plan on using to protect the airlines from the harsh canadian winters?


For winter protection i am going to run the airlines tucked underneath the car to the front right beside the other lines that run in between the frame rails, also run wire loom around the whole thing to add cushion and protection. Similar to what i did in the rears last time


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

in for this as i am installing elevel in march.. i remember reading somewhere that you shouldnt use 2 x 4s or hevy duty stuff in a trnk install cus if you do get in an eaccident your whole trunk set up is getting pushed into your rear seat and used something elseo so it woud break easy but i cannot remember.. anyone hear of something liek this happening?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

msheehan said:


> in for this as i am installing elevel in march.. i remember reading somewhere that you shouldnt use 2 x 4s or hevy duty stuff in a trnk install cus if you do get in an eaccident your whole trunk set up is getting pushed into your rear seat and used something elseo so it woud break easy but i cannot remember.. anyone hear of something liek this happening?




Honestly it's not going to happen. I have heard of this before but i think it is just garbage, the way the seats are designed they are almost bulletproof (i exaggerate of course). What if you just had a 50lb object sitting in the trunk rolling around loose? What would actually do damage, that or a wooden frame that is snugly fitted inside the trunk with an airtank tightly bolted to it 

Again i think that people just say stuff like this to stir up a ruckus, a 2x4 frame that is bolted or snugly fitted in your trunk is not going to do squat compared to a loose object rolling around.

But thanks for the bump!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Lookin' pretty good so far. Hope this turns out to b what you really want. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Lookin' pretty good so far. Hope this turns out to b what you really want. :thumbup:


Should be :laugh:

*MINI UPDATE*

Got my water traps on shut off valve. Shut off valve will be extremely handy because with the e-level setup if you relieve pressure from the air manifold the car lowers itself and airs out the bags too. This way i can empty my water traps and drain my 3 gallon tank without having to lose all of my air. This way it is also quicker to get back up to full pressure (not that it will take long anyways)

I am again running flex airlines directly off of the compressor. IMO the OB2 compressors don't get hot enough to do any damage to the airline, if it happens in the future i will worry about it at that point. 

Everything is almost ready to install, just have to get quick disconnects for the wiring harnesses of the compressors so that they can be easily detached from the relays and its going in :thumbup::thumbup:

JIC-FNPT adapter, then MNPT-PTC adapter, all 1/2"









All 3 compressors tee together and lead into this one water trap on the side of the tank. 1/2"PTC-3/8"MNPT adapter









Outlet from 3 gallon tank to 5 gallon tank


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Crappy pic but got the frame in and it fits snug as a bug in a rug. Just perfect size for a trunk wheel well, i can see someone running just this under the floor setup and having room towards the back from the 3 gallon tank to do the manifold for a 2" raised floor setup :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Again love the frame compressor mount, very well designed :thumbup:

great idea on the shut off valve, I've been thinking about doing it, I'll probably use a flow control for that since i will have some spare lying around, thanks again !


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

just checked out your old build mainly just scrolling for pics haha looks good but new build looks better. sorry to hear about the old car but new ride must be nice. will be checking this for updates every now and again :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

good **** dude!! can't wait to see it finished :beer:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

inspirational


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW i read somewhere that your compressor was super quiet, barely hear them at idle due to having sound barrier deadening material, could you show the coverage and how/where it's laying ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

kilimats said:


> BTW i read somewhere that your compressor was super quiet, barely hear them at idle due to having sound barrier deadening material, could you show the coverage and how/where it's laying ?


I can do you up a few sketches and take a few pics tomorrow. I am doing the vibration isolation material tomorrow (kinda like your second skin stuff) and then I am doing the b-quiet vcomp airborne sound absorbing material when the false floor gets constructed.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

That shut off valve was a great idea. I'm definitely stealing that one.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> I can do you up a few sketches and take a few pics tomorrow. I am doing the vibration isolation material tomorrow (kinda like your second skin stuff) and then I am doing the b-quiet vcomp airborne sound absorbing material when the false floor gets constructed.


I've always had higher expectation for vibration deadening material, always expected to hear the difference instantly but it has always been very subtle, I just got some sound barier from second skin (luxury liner, not PRO) and will encapsulate the compressor with it leaving just enough room to avoid overheating, hopefully this will make a night and day diff. Cant wait to see how you complete your setup :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry for taking my sweet time getting back to you Matt, but here is my ultimate sound proofing plan. The b-quiet ultimate vibration absorbing on the bottom of the whole trunk with the following:

**Scale: NTS (AKA take your own measurements you lazy a$$)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not to scale, do not want


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Not to scale, do not want


fixed


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just when i thought you were crazy a guy on air dociety started a build uding 4 ob2 :screwy:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

At this point I feel like we would be better served with a large motor driven compressor... FOUR OBD2's?!?!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Sorry for taking my sweet time getting back to you Matt, but here is my ultimate sound proofing plan. The b-quiet ultimate vibration absorbing on the bottom of the whole trunk with the following:
> 
> **Scale: NTS (AKA take your own measurements you lazy a$$)


thx for sharing the plan, cant wiat to see this pictured and in video ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> Just when i thought you were crazy a guy on air dociety started a build uding 4 ob2 :screwy:


 I was going to do 4 of them but took a few measurements and it would have been too tight a fit for my liking. If you got the space then go for it :thumbup: 



arethirdytwo said:


> At this point I feel like we would be better served with a large motor driven compressor... FOUR OBD2's?!?!


 I haven't seen an EDC for a 1.8t yet but i'm sure something could be rigged up. We just have too tight an engine bay for it  



kilimats said:


> thx for sharing the plan, cant wiat to see this pictured and in video ?


 Picture you say? Well this is the start of the plans 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















Badly in need of a drop but other than that it is looking just how i envisioned :heart:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Is that the rear deck lid in the 2nd to last pic? Does it cut down alot on noise?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes it is the rear deck and it makes a night and day difference. There are basically 2 paths for soundwaves to get from the trunk to the passenger compartment in a jetta, 1 is the back seats (which are pretty darn good at absorbing sound waves) and the think rear deck. It makes a killer difference and i would HIGHLY recommend it to anybody with a jetta! On a golf you can do the same with your rear flip lid but you might need to reinforce the string pulls because this vcomp is pretty heavy 
http://www.b-quiet.com/vcomp.html


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I might just put a few strips of the vcomp stuff on the deck lid to stop vibrations from tha thump in trunk. I will be vcomping the rest of the trunk though.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I might just put a few strips of the vcomp stuff on the deck lid to stop vibrations from tha thump in trunk. I will be vcomping the rest of the trunk though.


 To stop vibrations use the b-quiet ultimate (dynamat knock off for less than half price). The vcomp stuff is for eliminating airborne sounds. So use the dynamat for all of the sheet metal around the compressor(s) and then use the vcomp between you and the compressors :thumbup:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side of road noise reduction, my friend. 

Build is looking great. 

Pro tips to those that just came to this thread: 

"Deadener" (like Dynamat) is for VIBRATION only, and won't work well (or at all) with stopping airborne noise. IT WILL help reduce rattles. 

"Sound proofer", like the V-Comp composite, is for AIRBORNE noise (road/engine/tire noise, etc.). The open cell foam scatters sound waves due to it's porous surface, and the heavy vinyl does it's best to keep that scattered sound away from your ears. 

I know I'm sounding like a broken record here, but it'll save you all money and heartache in the end. 

By the way, use this adhesive if you want the VComp (or carpet, vinyl, etc.) to stay put forever.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

very interesting... ive been toying with two ideas.. a better drainage system for my tank and to quiet her down.. because she is loud.. doesnt bother me much because i dont play around much and the compressor is on maybe 1 minute if so much... but.. good **** here:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

tonyb2580 said:


> very interesting... ive been toying with two ideas.. a better drainage system for my tank and to quiet her down.. because she is loud.. doesnt bother me much because i dont play around much and the compressor is on maybe 1 minute if so much... but.. good **** here:thumbup:


 Yeah the drain valve I have on the bottom of the tank will be fed to outside the car. Great idea to empty water condensate from the buffer tank because it acts like a giant water trap  
What compressor and tank are you running to get a 1 minute fill time? Must be an OB2 with a 3 gallon I bet


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Yeah the drain valve I have on the bottom of the tank will be fed to outside the car. Great idea to empty water condensate from the buffer tank because it acts like a giant water trap


 I was wondering how you were planning on draining that tank. :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I always thought the vibration layer took care of blocking of waves and for that reason have been greatly disappointed when i had it in my ex-MK3. I learned about the three layers (Vibration/Foam/Vynil) after installing the bags last year and can't wait to hear the difference, I'll order all the required stuff after moving in our new townhome next month. 

I'll try to take a before and after MP3 comparaison as well. 

MechEng will you add a Vynil layer at some point or you're already satisfied with the dampening result ? 

I found this company selling the sound dampening material at killer price: http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi 

Bquiet is indeed cheaper than dynamat but still more expensive than second Skin and the company linked above 

*EDIT:* another critical thing i learned a few weeks ago is that Vibration dampeners layer should really only be applied to 25% of the center panels, in my previous project i covered the WHOLE DAMN TRUNK area with it, waste of money and extra unneeded weight :banghead:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, that's true... but since I do it for my audio itch, I usually go off with deadener and cover the entire interior of the car, doubling up in some key areas. 

I do this to lessen the localization of my speakers due to their vibration. It's partly habit from past competition installs, but also since I have 8" midbasses and two 15" subs, so vibration is something I'm familiar with. 

I think in the case you guys are dealing with, which is a specific component making the noise, it should be doable, and produce good results. 

I have to say that in my JSW, pretty much all of the road noise now comes from my windows, which I unfortunately can't do anything about.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^Thanks for cluttering up my thread jerks!  

Anyways i finally found a house to buy so that has almost gone through so i now have a free weekend coming up. Got some work done this evening. Pictures!! 

Work area 








Keeping the wiring very clean this time, well it was clean last time too, just cleaner i guess :thumbup: 








Wires on the right are quick disconnects for the compressors. Rated at 10AWG each side i am running them as two positives to the compressors. Going to ground the compressors to the metal vibration frame, which will ground to the frame of the car. Tubing coming from the shut off valve in the trunk already 








Pressure gauge and pressure transducer 








Air tool quick connect directed so i have access from the back seats 








205psi safety valve to prevent over pressurization 








Water trap to manifold. also a good picture of the relay wiring. Relays are placed as such so that i have access to swap them out or check them or even just pull them from the trunk compartment in the side electrical box 
























Mocked up


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Did you use liquid ptfe? How did you like it? Planning on using it as well.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

congrats on the house !!! going through the same and i'm sure you're excited as i am :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

so much greatness!


----------



## Geobmx4life (Jun 23, 2011)

*I had no idea!!!*

Well, my offer to help still stands MechEngg...I really had NO IDEA that you had a build thread over here...till I saw your post on Eurodrivers.ca....DAMN...now I really want to be a part of this...even if its just getting you a beer...or coffee! LOL 
Pm me if you don't have my ph no.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Did you use liquid ptfe? How did you like it? Planning on using it as well.


 Yup all liquid PTFE. It is the only stuff i will use, just slather it on and make sure you push it down into the threads. All except the first thread. Then tighten it up and wipe off the excess (i know i forgot on a few) 



kilimats said:


> congrats on the house !!! going through the same and i'm sure you're excited as i am :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks man, i'm stoked!! Plus it is like a mandatory savings account :laugh: 



ericshell said:


> so much greatness!


 I try :thumbup: 



Geobmx4life said:


> Well, my offer to help still stands MechEngg...I really had NO IDEA that you had a build thread over here...till I saw your post on Eurodrivers.ca....DAMN...now I really want to be a part of this...even if its just getting you a beer...or coffee! LOL
> Pm me if you don't have my ph no.


 Heya dude! Yeah i'm just plugging away at it an hour or so a night, this saturday is the big day for wiring if you want to come by? Sunday is frame notch with Martin in order to get it out of the way for when i actually do put the bags on.


----------



## Geobmx4life (Jun 23, 2011)

*That could work*

PM'dddddd


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

congrats on the house man! we will have to get your garage all set up once you move in


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> ^^^Thanks for cluttering up my thread jerks!


 Then quit posting such conversation-starting pics, man!:screwy: 

Anyhoo, another cograts on the house; I moved into our place last April, it's a great mid-cen modern, but now all of my extra $$ is going to remodeling the joint. 

It's a good thing, but still, sometimes... puts the "fun" stuff on hold. 

Ahh, life in your early 40's. :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

martin13 said:


> congrats on the house man! we will have to get your garage all set up once you move in


 Garage isn't the biggest in the world, but shelves are a must for tools. Even has a smallish area in the basement behind a door for a mini workshop  



John Reid said:


> Then quit posting such conversation-starting pics, man!:screwy:
> 
> Anyhoo, another cograts on the house; I moved into our place last April, it's a great mid-cen modern, but now all of my extra $$ is going to remodeling the joint.
> 
> ...


 Haven't even hit 25 yet, can't even imagine what 40 would be like


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Garage isn't the biggest in the world, but shelves are a must for tools. Even has a smallish area in the basement behind a door for a mini workshop


 I'll have to see it and then I can start thinking of crazy ways to utilize space.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Box is completely wired.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

love your builds but you do know that you pierced the bottom orange wire with the staple?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha yup I certainly did staple that wire. I noticed that right after I did it but it didn't cut the wire in half, so the staple just has a slight positive voltage. Shouldn't be a problem with no open grounds in reach


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

More work done! See that i can actually do stuff when i'm not looking at houses 

Plumbed the compressors in. And yes i went straight to PTC. 

















Stripped the compressor wiring, i'm 99% sure i don't need one of these grounds, just not sure which one of the smaller ones is connected to the cooling fan though so i left both of them









Quick connects for only positive to compressors. Wiring is 10ga but i believe that the connectors will create quite a bit of losses so i went with double 10ga for just the power and i am grounding the actual compressor frame instead.









Small sub amplifier fits perfectly in the box, success :thumbup:









In the trunk

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


























False wall just placed where abouts it should be


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Frame notch. A bit premature since i don't have the bags in but i will be ready for it. Much thanks to Martin13 for the help and his welding :thumbup::thumbup:
3" sch40 pipe, 3.5" hole saw, kept the stock IC mounting post 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## xcrunnr93 (Sep 6, 2009)

very nice work :thumbup: love your attention to detail. Cant wait to see everything finished!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

xcrunnr93 said:


> very nice work :thumbup: love your attention to detail. Cant wait to see everything finished!


Thanks!

Got almost all the wiring done today, just a little bit more to go along the passengers side

Also a few hidden switches for the compressors because the other switches were $50 each  plus $30 for each auto resetting relay. So way too expensive for me right now


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Alright wiring officially done. Such a relief, took about 10 hours total to do all the wiring for the switches, gauges, and run it all neatly to the back without the main power causing amp flow in other wires.

Also got the carpeting done for the trunk :thumbup: just have to do the false wall and should all be good

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Tank pressure gauge, also linked to a switch so i can just run it black sometimes when i don't feel like being blinded at night by it. But as a whole i absolutely love this gauge and how it flows with the car :heart:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Never seen that tank gauge before, such a beauty, more info ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

kilimats said:


> Never seen that tank gauge before, such a beauty, more info ?


It is an Air Zenith digital pressure gauge. Reads 0-220 psi and on an open circuit (AKA wire breaks or pressure sender breaks) it reads 220 and flashes instead of just reading zero which is a nice feature so you know to check it. Not that e-level needs a gauge, it is just nice to keep an eye on. When the gauge is off, which is why I wired in the switch, it is completely blacked out so it looks good and not out of place at all. I also love the color band around the outside which is basically like an analog version of the digital pressure readout (AKA 110psi lights up exactly half of the LEDs around the outside). 
Startup also gives you the option to read the battery voltage for 30 seconds instead of pressure so you can monitor that. But I have a seperate voltmeter so I disabled that feature. 
Bagriders carries them with the sender for around $70 or something I believe the last time I checked


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Some pictures from today. Spent all day installing everything/eating food/running around getting tools. I'll let Sean post a picture of the car all finished. I don't want to ruin it for everyone :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn Martin, you take some great pictures! 

For all those who don't know i had a bunch of people over yesterday and we powered through the strut install and running the lines, swapped out the alternator and upgraded all the engine bay wiring to 0 gauge, put all of the boxes in the back and did the final wiring connections and e-level sensors. 

I will get some pictures up later today when i go for a wash. 

Unfortunately i will have to drive at "3" for a few days until i can get a proper alignment done or i will eat up my winter tires


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Pictures. Second Photobucket account because bandwidth went over, so pics will be back up April 9th from the first account.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

finally!! looks soooo much better with the bra off.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

looking good! we will fix that fender and take some proper photos next week


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

try dropbox, no bandwith limitation, quicker to upload :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jettaaddictionII said:


> finally!! looks soooo much better with the bra off.


 Bra will be going back on, it just needs a wash  
Again it's my car, my rules. 



martin13 said:


> looking good! we will fix that fender and take some proper photos next week


 Yes please. Wheels will be on next weekend so we are going to have to get a few people together. 



kilimats said:


> try dropbox, no bandwith limitation, quicker to upload :thumbup:


 Thanks for the tips :thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

What do you have ziptied on your bumper?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.Ant said:


> What do you have ziptied on your bumper?


 Oil pan heater cord. I'm up in Canada eh


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

It looks really good man. :thumbup: 

Did you get all the compressors running yet? Hows the fill time?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Slamtastic said:


> It looks really good man. :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get all the compressors running yet? Hows the fill time?


 Yup all compressors running, but i can only run 2 of them at idle, i need to be revving 1500 to keep up the juice for the third one. Fill time is ridiculous :thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sure it is! Get those summers on so we can take some pics, I gotta see those things in action.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Slamtastic said:


> I'm sure it is! Get those summers on so we can take some pics, I gotta see those things in action.


 Getting them mounted this week, i will text you when i am ready


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Yup all compressors running, but i can only run 2 of them at idle, i need to be revving 1500 to keep up the juice for the third one. Fill time is ridiculous :thumbup:


 are you going to keep it like this pr are you going to fix this somehow?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> are you going to keep it like this pr are you going to fix this somehow?


 I would love to get EA to tweak the current alternator a little bit by adding more amps at idle, they said they could get me up to 190A instead of the current 150A at idle. But I just don't have the funds at the current time. So I am probably just going to cycle 2 of the compressors most of the time and when I am actually driving and the compressors kick in ill just switch the third one on also. That's the plan for right now anyways


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking into the very very small problem of the power draw still, might add an external regulator to crank the voltage up to 16V or 17V and a different regulator to keep the rest of the car at 13.8 while running the compressors, it might help to reduce the amperage draw by enough. The other option is sizing out a good size capacitor to hold the correct amount of power for one full 40 second compressor cycle so that the battery stays charged, essentially like adding another battery but i can easily hide it in the side of the trunk in the CD changer place

In other news the trunk is ALMOST finished, just one more panel to make. I ran out of MDF yesterday


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Why not hide a deka or another similar small battery in the back somewhere? This would be an easy solution.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

damn, didn't know you had flakes on the way. They look great on pg. 

trunks looking great :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Lynch (Apr 24, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
looks great! nice build!


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks get Sean! Really liking the fitment of the new wheels.:beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Figure out what the problem was with the compressors and why i couldn't run all 3 at idle.....

- When i bought the car it had a big motomaster battery in it, too big for the box and very close to my retrofits
- Did not like it so when i swapped out the alternator we swapped out the battery as well to my OEM battery from my old jetta (battery sitting on concrete garage floor for 8 months during winter without a charge)


You kinda see what happened here....the old OEM battery **** the bed completely last week. Swapped out the battery to the motomaster one and all 3 comps can run at idle. 

I'm dumb :facepalm:

But at least it is fixed


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Emptied water traps and tanks today. Water results below

Water trap 1: 1/2 full
3 gallon tank: ~25 tbsp in the bottom (3 second flow through a 1/4" barb)
Water trap 2: zero water
5 gallon tank: zero water
Water trap 3: zero water

I think the combination will prevent any water from screwing up the system in the winters :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

^^ That's good/interesting to hear:thumbup: Great setup and superb looking bora/jetta btw:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sitting with exactly the same rim to fender gap on the fronts and the rears. Sounds good to me, unfortunately the lip is taking a beating and i am going to have to redo it this winter. Also thinking that a 4-mo lip might be a good bet for the winter


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Guess i should post in this thread as well 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

that exhaust tip is bothering me but the car is looking stupid clean.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

any reason for one black carrier bar and one silver?


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Lookin' good  :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Freaking me out. Very unanal engineer! 



Twilliams83 said:


> that exhaust tip is bothering me but the car is looking stupid clean.





Niagara_V_Dub said:


> any reason for one black carrier bar and one silver?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> that exhaust tip is bothering me but the car is looking stupid clean.


 Thanks, Exhaust tips have never really bothered me. Gotta get a new hanger one of these days but until it actually breaks i doubt it will bother me enough  



Niagara_V_Dub said:


> any reason for one black carrier bar and one silver?


 Ummm thats the way i bought them haha. It was a mix of two different sets. And i put it on like this to see which way i liked it better and just never took it off, again because it doesn't bother me. 



arethirdytwo said:


> Freaking me out. Very unanal engineer!


 I'm not a super typical engineer i don't think. I have the knowledge but i can let things go, i'm pretty easy going in most things :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL, you can always electrical tape one  

And it is funny how stupid clean and nice the car is when the biggest criticism people can come up with is the exhaust hanger and carrier bar colors.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> LOL, you can always electrical tape one
> 
> And it is funny how stupid clean and nice the car is when the biggest criticism people can come up with is the exhaust hanger and carrier bar colors.


 Don't forget the tiny BagRiders sticker in the upper left hand corner of the rear window


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Who has the best gf ever?
GF creeped my car lately and got me this shirt to match my car


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

nice shirt :thumbup:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looks great man!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Tuxedo shirt, looking spiffy for the roll in to Driven


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Boss status achieved! :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Another of the show 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## oakdub (Feb 27, 2011)

Car looks great man, enjoyed reading through this thread. :beer: 

Lurking a lot more in the air forum, need to learn :wave:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

oakdub said:


> Car looks great man, enjoyed reading through this thread. :beer:
> 
> Lurking a lot more in the air forum, need to learn :wave:


 Hey buddy, thanks! 

If you have any questions you know you are always welcome to PM me :wave:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:heart::heart::wave:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Sweet set up man. Looks great.


----------



## 2.0Pride (Jan 22, 2010)

ahh seeing all these electrical graphs hurt my head no wonder i failed basic and advance electric at uti:banghead::banghead::banghead: but awsome ride :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0Pride (Jan 22, 2010)

Bump on the trunk, its stroller friendly i got kids and this looks awsome..... talk about dad picking up son at school with all the hot moms getting excited hitting switches lol 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Zach! said:


> :heart::heart::wave:


Hiii :wave:



dOWa242 said:


> Sweet set up man. Looks great.


Thanks dude! :thumbup:



2.0Pride said:


> Bump on the trunk, its stroller friendly i got kids and this looks awsome..... talk about dad picking up son at school with all the hot moms getting excited hitting switches lol
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hopefully that wont happen to me anytime soon 

But here is a picture of how the trunk is now, i got an old OEM trunk mat and cut it up and rubber glued it back together to fit in the new trunk space, looks decent and is super functional for containing mud/wet stuff or having fluid in the trunk so that the actual nice floor doesn't get messed up. Also keeps the noise down a bit :thumbup:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

nice !

is that rubber? does your stuff slide around with it ?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

kilimats said:


> nice !
> 
> is that rubber? does your stuff slide around with it ?


Yup it is texturized rubber, nothing moves around at all so it is awesome, even keeps the sound down a bit


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Fixing bumper because guides got pulled off from the lip sitting on the ground so hard. Sucks


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

time to switch to a 4 mo? :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris Anderson said:


> time to switch to a 4 mo? :laugh:


Perhaps a slight change is required. Maybe modify the GLI lip and take those extra corners off during the winter :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Alrighty so my compressor is now fixed so i decided to finally do a speed run if you will to see just how fast the compressors will fill up my 8 gallons. Time is 1:50 for 160-200 but its actually not that bad, the e-level ECU only goes from 170-200 so the fill time is 1:20. Also if you notice you cannot hear the compressors at all, you can even hear the traffic passing by in the background :thumbup::thumbup: 


(you actually have to click the link to view the video)


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

wow man great work, that is super quiet! I thought it would go up a tad faster than that, but honestly its still pretty quick. Definitely a great job setting it all up as well, I like how you were still able to manage to hide everything.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ericshell said:


> wow man great work, that is super quiet! I thought it would go up a tad faster than that, but honestly its still pretty quick. Definitely a great job setting it all up as well, I like how you were still able to manage to hide everything.


It would be quicker but this is more air than it regularly fills (usually 170-200 according to my gauge) and it is with 8 gallons of air. Typical 170-200 takes 1:30 or so and with 5 gallons would take 50 seconds.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> It would be quicker but this is more air than it regularly fills (usually 170-200 according to my gauge) and it is with 8 gallons of air. Typical 170-200 takes 1:30 or so and with 5 gallons would take 50 seconds.


oh true I didn't even think of that!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ericshell said:


> oh true I didn't even think of that!





Anyways got another little project coming here shortly, going to do a little writeup on it so keep your eyes posted! To give you a hint i brought up the idea last year with my previous build


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Anyways got another little project coming here shortly, going to do a little writeup on it so keep your eyes posted! To give you a hint i brought up the idea last year with my previous build


hmmm my memory isn't that good, but im excited!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

He is going to add two more AZ's in the trunk, one in the bay and then remove the A/C and run a belt driven pump.

Still though... He feels something missing... Wait... I got it. Another compressor and with that we should add a few tanks hidden through the car. 

We may never know.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

RBU


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> For winter protection i am going to run the airlines tucked underneath the car to the front right beside the other lines that run in between the frame rails, also run wire loom around the whole thing to add cushion and protection. Similar to what i did in the rears last time


Uhhh if you haven't had a bag issue with your rear driver side bag, you will be experiencing a problem soon

behold:







[/url]


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

^ That wasn't even on this car...

He's fine. He had some very reliable sources helping during install


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

slapshot591 said:


> Uhhh if you haven't had a bag issue with your rear driver side bag, you will be experiencing a problem soon
> 
> behold:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the concern. This was actually on my last car. I will be sure to check my bags along with my weekly maintenance :thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Thanks for the concern. This was actually on my last car. I will be sure to check my bags along with my weekly maintenance :thumbup:


just curious what does your weekly maintenance consist of ?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Thanks for the concern. This was actually on my last car. I will be sure to check my bags along with my weekly maintenance :thumbup:


I have a brand new one if something happens.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

DGK_KGD said:


> just curious what does your weekly maintenance consist of ?


- Empty water traps
- Run each compressor individually, listening for any signs of premature failing. Feel the temperature of each, check performance.
- Check all relays and fuses
- Check wiring to make sure all grounds are tight and no connections are lost
- Check terminal strip and clear area
- Drain tank
- Check tire pressure
- Check all leader lines
- Check e-level sensors
- Check tires for uneven wear

That is about it usually. I don't do everything weekly, but i do everything every month or so, just vary what i check every time



martin13 said:


> I have a brand new one if something happens.


Deal! I like having you as my parts guy


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Deal! I like having you as my parts guy



We need to put that new passenger window glass in my car soon


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

slapshot591 said:


> Uhhh if you haven't had a bag issue with your rear driver side bag, you will be experiencing a problem soon
> 
> behold:


 So i fully inspected the bags and there is zero signs of wear on either of them, my guess is that since this picture was taken during the install it is just a dirt smudge from my dirty hands. Either way i still picked up a set of firestone rears in case anything was to happen


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

thats what i need to do, pick up some firestone rears. I hear alot of people have more success with those than the air lift rears. Thats IF i dont sell my bags and wheels this month


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Such an awesome build. How's it holding up so far and have you made any new modifications to it?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ornithology said:


> Such an awesome build. How's it holding up so far and have you made any new modifications to it?


Thanks!

Its holding up extremely well, especially during the winter. Only 1 valve has frozen during the -30 snap that we had recently, but the big problem i had was with the check valves. The AZ check valves are awesome, however do not use any rust-able parts in your assembly! The adapter fittings coming off the check valve rusted out, and the rust creeped back into the check valve, making all 3 of them start to leak. Replaced with SMC mini check valves and brass fittings and its been working great since :thumbup::thumbup:

Originally:









New:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

how do you find the PTC fittings? Any preference between compression or PTC? Where do you get yours from?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ornithology said:


> how do you find the PTC fittings? Any preference between compression or PTC? Where do you get yours from?


I find the PTC fittings great with my setup. I need the flexible lines because i don't want to transfer vibrations to the other tank from the compressor frame. I had zero problems with the "numatics" fittings, and zero problems with the "alkon DOT approved" fittings, however i would recommend the Alkon ones because of the inner guide sleeve that will keep the lines from collapsing possibly. It helps the fitting from leaking due to not completely straight connections, say for instance you come out of the fitting and want to loop the tubing downwards for some reason. 

Compression is definitely the way to go for hardlines, without a doubt. However not having hardlines in my system i can't comment on the different brands of fittings for this type of application, i have my personal opinions from doing pneumatic lines at work but those are in static constant temperature applications so they are different.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you have money to spend on compression fittings, swagelok is the way to go. If you are using hardline and flaring it, use -AN fittings.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

martin13 said:


> If you have money to spend on compression fittings, swagelok is the way to go. If you are using hardline and flaring it, use -AN fittings.


Or JIC. Same cone as AN fittings, but are built to lesser specifications. We use JIC on pretty much all of the Hydrualic Power Units we build at my job.


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

How can I drain my tank I'm new on air ride thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

estrada2812 said:


> How can I drain my tank I'm new on air ride thanks


I have put my opinion in this thread a few weeks ago:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5965202-Whats-the-best-to-drain


----------



## 97mk3gti (May 6, 2009)

Great build! Trunk set up looks awesome. :beer:
I love the snowflakes


----------



## Pakkalakka (Jul 21, 2011)

Just read through this whole thing. Zach referred me to this build because I plan on getting bags soon. I'm just in the preliminary stages of researching and figuring out what I need. Your build was very insightful and very well-written. 

Great job :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

97mk3gti said:


> Great build! Trunk set up looks awesome. :beer:
> I love the snowflakes


Thanks :thumbup:



Pakkalakka said:


> Just read through this whole thing. Zach referred me to this build because I plan on getting bags soon. I'm just in the preliminary stages of researching and figuring out what I need. Your build was very insightful and very well-written.
> 
> Great job :beer:


Ah well i will have to thank Zach for the recommendation.

I thank you for your words


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any word back about your compressors?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> Any word back about your compressors?


Yup, i got them all back. Working on the new trunk setup currently, but finishing the garage before winter took priority these past few weeks, plus working 17 hour days at work. 

So i will be back, with more


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

glad to hear. I was interested about their customer service. I know you were saying it was taking a while. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Their customer service was not good at all. Unanswered calls and emails, said they shipped the compressors but didn't actually ship them until 3 weeks later when i was wondering where they were and if i could get the tracking number. 

Overall unimpressed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Their customer service was not good at all. Unanswered calls and emails, said they shipped the compressors but didn't actually ship them until 3 weeks later when i was wondering where they were and if i could get the tracking number.
> 
> Overall unimpressed.


So does this change your overall opinion on the OB2 and/or Air Zenith? :laugh:

On the real, glad you've got them back in hand! Can't wait to see what you do this winter. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So does this change your overall opinion on the OB2 and/or Air Zenith? :laugh:
> 
> On the real, glad you've got them back in hand! Can't wait to see what you do this winter. :thumbup::beer:




The OB2 is still the best compressor on the market, that is what i'm sticking to

You will just have to wait and see :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> The OB2 is still the best compressor on the market, that is what i'm sticking to
> 
> You will just have to wait and see :thumbup:


touche, salesman! :laugh:

I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it this winter. Overall, this is one of my favorite builds in this forum! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

After quite a few months i have decided to delve back into this project. GLI has been sitting in the garage since October to keep warm and out of the snow.

Plans include:
- Making tanks look pretty
- No false wall this time
- more compressors
- Different vibration isolation system (far better)


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

4 OB2s... Hell you may as well do away with the tanks.... Can't hide money


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Kuncle20 said:


> 4 OB2s... Hell you may as well do away with the tanks.... Can't hide money


:laugh:



Still debating running just the 3 gallon tank or running both the 3 and 5 like i did last year. Have to debate between fill time or fill frequency. Not sure which will win. Opinions everybody??

Andrew @ ORT, i need 2 more OB2 leader lines, you carry them? Ill PM you if you don't see this in a few days.


----------

